# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Kid Poodle, le concours n° je sais plus.

## b0b0

Le caniche moche.

Après une longue journée
Où je n’aurais pas travaillé
Tu seras là, derrière la porte
Comme une nature morte
A attendre le bruit
De mes clés
Supportant l’ennui
Sur tes pattes bouclées
Rêvant secrètement
De sauter sauvagement
Sur mes genoux
En cailloux
Tu attendras avec patience
Que je te lance
Ton putain de jouet
Qui couine et qui pue
Comme ce jardinet
Où tu urines avec vertu
Sur tant de verdures.


Non, ce poème n’est pas de Victor Hugo, ni de Johnny Halliday.  C’est le mien,  je viens de l’écrire avec mes doigts. 
J’étais là à transpirer des fesses, perdu entre un songe et un morceau de pain viennois à me demander ce que je pourrais faire. C’est là que j’ai vu mon courage tourner en rond dans la chambre. Je me suis précipité dessus, esquivant avec adresse mon armoire,  puis je l’ai pris à deux mains, j’ai coincé sa nuque entre mes deux jambes et j’ai ouvert le premier éditeur de texte que j’ai pu trouver. J’ai tapé rapidement ce maudit poème. Pour tout vous dire j’avais une idée derrière la tête. Et aussi de nombreuses traces de stabylo’s, à cause d’un cours de réseau un peu agité. 
Comment dire, j’ai toujours admiré la classe naturelle du caniche, je sais pas c’est inexplicable. C’est pour moi un animal étrangement laid, parfois désagréable et pourtant totalement respectable. Une sorte de créature mystique plus forte que n’importe quel dieu.

Bref, tout ça pour vous dire que je lance un concours de montages photos, où il faudra mettre en scène ce caniche là :
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_guwYAiSRE7Q/S2...K7uSjA/038.png



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## francou008

Preums.  :B): 

Trop difficile après que j'ai vu Avatar, j'abandonne.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Je n'aime pas ces chiens, et les animaux de compagnie en générale. Pour moi les caniches, comme tous les piti chiens à mémère, sont une insulte à l'évolution, fruits de manipulations hasardeuse faites par des cerveaux humains malades, et malfaisants. ::|: 
Quand je serai maitre du monde, je les ferai tous bruler.

----------


## Chipatama

C'est naze les caniches.  :Emo:

----------


## Muetdhivers

le détourage de porcinet sur la photo ! 
le_guide c'est une bonne idée que tu as, reste plus qu'a la mettre en scene avec ce caniche ! huhu !

----------


## Reyojuan

paris hilton je t'aime

----------


## Captain Chirac



----------


## Tryhl

Petit caniche, peluche pour vieux...

----------


## Proktor

le pogo stick a son charme. y'a pas a dire.

----------


## Akajouman

Dj Soupe Dogg!  ::ninja:: 



Et il reviendra pour mixer, et on le verra bien!  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Les aventures de Floppy, le chien idiot:

Aujourd'hui Floppy fait du téléski avec des lecteurs de Canard PC



Dommage Floppy mais t'es vraiment trop idiot comme cabot.(Et moche)

----------


## Captain Chirac



----------


## Detox

Wow ça part fort !  ::wub::

----------


## Akajouman

Dj Soupe Dogg is back!!

----------


## b0b0



----------


## crazycow



----------


## Akajouman

Dj Soupe Dogg revient de ses cours, il est super dangereux quand même!  ::P:

----------


## Akajouman

Cette fois, il a décidé de faire du Trampo!!  :;):

----------


## Akajouman

Casse-toi, Homme de Vitruve, place à DJ Soupe Dogg!  :^_^:

----------


## Djum



----------


## crazycow

Jazzy time !

----------


## Ördek

:^_^:  Ça commence très fort, continuez les gars!  :;):

----------


## Captain Chirac



----------


## Dark Fread

Ben dis donc, ça envoie pour un départ  ::O: 
Bravo les mecs  :Cigare:

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:  La puissance du caniche.

----------


## crazycow

Je continue avec la batte de baseball.

----------


## Reyojuan

Les américains n'ont peut être pas marché sur la lune en 1969.... mais le caniche l'a fait!

----------


## spawn_92

Allez, à moi ::P: .

----------


## darkfec

> Allez, à moi.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f51...0f4f1618d2.jpg


mais love!

----------


## NeoOoeN

Wouf.

----------


## Detox

::ninja:: 




C'est pas facile de détourer en fappant.  :tired:

----------


## darkfec

wouaf!

----------


## FragDamon

OW SH*T ya du level là déjà  ::o:

----------


## Reyojuan



----------


## Condutiarii



----------


## Reyojuan



----------


## darkfec

khan jong il.

----------


## Marnus

Oulah, y'en a des vraiment bien!!

je dois avouer que la reprise de shinning m'a bien fait rigoler :D

----------


## Marchemort

::o:  Le Cobra, l'Alien et le Star Ouarf sont terribles !  ::wub:: 

Celui de Detox aussi en fait.  ::XD::

----------


## Froyok

Grave, the shinning il est énorme !  ::XD::

----------


## darkfec

bordel oui!

----------


## NeoOoeN

Merde j'avais pas vu le StarOuarf. Désolé pour la repompe.

----------


## darkfec

return to castle wolfenstein : paramentaldog

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ça vaut un procès (véridique) si j'enlève la bande noir.



Toute ressemblance avec un héros de BD est fortuite  :;):

----------


## Detox



----------


## Proktor



----------


## cailloux



----------


## moindre

Huhu cailloux ,original !

A mon tour :

----------


## cailloux

Un punk à homme.

----------


## moindre



----------


## cailloux



----------


## nattyebola

vous m'avez fait bien rire pour un bête jeudi au taff,
ya du level, quoi que il y ai surtout de l'idée

encore mortel

francis

----------


## Antarion

> http://omploader.org/vM2RmYg
> 
> 
> C'est pas facile de détourer en fappant.



MOAR §§!! §§ Sauce ! ! ! ! ::wub::   :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

:tired:

----------


## darkfec

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c59...836241c3e2.jpg


j'adhère! This is Wouafsta!

----------


## cailloux



----------


## NeoOoeN



----------


## NeoOoeN

_(oops double post, j'pensais que ça fusionnais automatiquement_)

----------


## LaVaBo

> http://www.loungeprod.com/Mary.jpg


Noooooooooon c'était mon idée, t'avais pas le droit !!!!!!!!
J'y ai pensé direct en voyant l'image, mais j'ai que paint sous la main.  :Emo:

----------


## NeoOoeN

:rirediabolique:

Don't mess with the caniche.

----------


## Proktor

tiens cailloux ce serait pas place de la mairie à Rennes? ils se sont recyclés ceux là ils jouent (mal) le thème de zelda à la gratte en continu maintenant...

un autre pour la route.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Pour vieux uniquement !

----------


## cailloux

> tiens cailloux ce serait pas place de la mairie à Rennes?


Non, c'est place de google image sur l'internet. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Proktor

Et ben c'est à Rennes. Mais je crois qu'ils ont été éradiqués. Reste que les hippies maintenant.

----------


## Sheraf



----------


## Neø

Et mon cadeau ? :runinggag:  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Déconne pas j'ose pas demander a b0b0 pour le mien de peur de décourager les autres.

----------


## Nilsou

Bobo a un peu cassé tout le suspens, son montage est déjà très très bien, (celui de la news) , je vote pour que bobo gagne son propre concours.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et mon cadeau ? :runinggag:





> Déconne pas j'ose pas demander a b0b0 pour le mien de peur de décourager les autres.


Ah, vous aussi  ::ninja:: 

Edit : woua, j'avais pas vu le Duke Nukem, excellent  :Bave:

----------


## b0b0

Pour les cadeaux c'est pas ma faute, j'ai cru comprendre une rupture des stocks.

Tout ça, je reverrais avec casque.

Ou alors y'a jamais rien eu à gagner, je vous ai bien niqué.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Grum

J'ai craqué  :^_^:

----------


## Detox

Best first post ever.

----------


## Dark Fread

Surpuissant  ::o: 
C'est arrivé près de chez vous... Aaaaah  :Bave:

----------


## MadManu

Y vont pas tarder à m'appeler pour un épisode du monster garage.

----------


## b0b0



----------


## b0b0



----------


## Gregouze



----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, ceci est le meilleur concours du monde.

----------


## Gregouze



----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9de...929f0a1a4f.jpg


 :B): Mec j'avais commencé la même chose, avec la même image  :Cigare:

----------


## Gregouze

> Mec j'avais commencé la même chose, avec la même image


Je prends ça pour un compliment.  :B): 

_Quand les grands esprits se rencontrent, il se racontent des histoires de grands esprits._

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9de...929f0a1a4f.jpg


Haha énorme ! xD

----------


## Froyok

Bon, pas tous réussis :



Pour ceux qui comprennent pas : 

Spoiler Alert! 


"Attend chérie, je vais t'expliquer !"

----------


## cailloux



----------


## Sheraf

wahooo!!!



Et je bosse demain (mais pas trop tôt ça va)...

----------


## _Uriel_

Gröss Malheur ! Tof est en panne on dirait...  ::|: 

Sinon ce concours est juste sublime, je suis pété de rire  ::XD::

----------


## Froyok

> Gröss Malheur ! Tof est en panne on dirait... 
> 
> Sinon ce concours est juste sublime, je suis pété de rire 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ed...ff3d035101.jpg


Internet est drôlement petit !
J'ai un pote sur exactement la même tof il souhaitait mettre le caniche à la place du gamin !  ::O:

----------


## _Uriel_

> Internet est drôlement petit !
> J'ai un pote sur exactement la même tof il souhaitait mettre le caniche à la place du gamin !


Internet est tout pour tous, en fait  :;): 


Petit cross-over  ::):

----------


## darkfec

> tiens cailloux ce serait pas place de la mairie à Rennes? ils se sont recyclés ceux là ils jouent (mal) le thème de zelda à la gratte en continu maintenant...
> 
> un autre pour la route.
> 
> http://nsa10.casimages.com/img/2010/...4522161301.jpg



Bordel mythique! l'histoire sans fin également !

----------


## Abso

l'alien
l'histoire sans fin
la harley
le rollercoster

énorme  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a quoi sur la téloche ce weekend ?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Il y en a pas mal qui m'ont fait rire comme un con. Merci.

----------


## Sheraf



----------


## LaVaBo

Le Roy Lwouf de France

----------


## Dark Fread

*AHAHAH TU LÉVITES POUR MOI, CHIENNE §§*

----------


## Soap

Uhuh, y'en a des très droles.  ::wub:: 
Un pt'it coup de gimp pour participer :

----------


## Detox

Haha mortel  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0



----------


## cailloux

> http://www.---------.com/up/aac/k-2d11225649.png



On dirait shinsh...







...

En fait j'ai même pas honte.

Et un petit dernier pour la route

----------


## Soap

Waa, une De Lorean !  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Un bien beau concours  :Emo:

----------


## Pelomar

Y a du lourd  ::o:

----------


## cailloux

> Waa, une De Lorean !


C'était pour attirer l'oeil du geek...

----------


## Bebealien

Y'a vraiment du bon. J'aime les concours de b0b0.

----------


## Detox

Premier d'une petite série I'm on a boat

----------


## mescalin

::wub::

----------


## Froyok

Putain le waifpreffo !  ::XD:: 
Comment j'aurais du y penser !

----------


## cailloux



----------


## crazycow

Si on a le droit aux jeux de mots pourris...

----------


## cailloux

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/99a...2de5b8290a.jpg
> 
> Si on a le droit aux jeux de mots pourris...


Non, on a pas le droit, interdit !

----------


## _Uriel_

Tonnerre Mécaniche :

----------


## cailloux

> Un bien beau concours


Tu devrais créer des pages internet (des albums photos quoi) où tu  mettrais toutes les œuvres, au moins tu pourrais dire que tu sers à autre chose que lancer des concours, tu pourrais dire que tu t'en occupe et même que tu envoies les colis aux gagnants...

----------


## crazycow

> Non, on a pas le droit, interdit !


Ah ouais, bah tiens :

----------


## b0b0

> Tu devrais créer des pages internet (des albums photos quoi) où tu  mettrais toutes les œuvres, au moins tu pourrais dire que tu sers à autre chose que lancer des concours, tu pourrais dire que tu t'en occupe et même que tu envoies les colis aux gagnants...


Les albums pourquoi pas, enfin bon  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je m'occupe pas des envois  :Cigare:

----------


## cailloux

> Les albums pourquoi pas, enfin bon 
> 
> Sinon je m'occupe pas des envois


Bah si ! et on mettra un lien général sur tout les concours CPC dans une des pages du forum épinglé !

Non vraiment, tu devrais faire ça b0b0, au pire, si tu es feignasse, juste un topic avec tout les liens de tout les concours.

----------


## b0b0

> Bah si ! et on mettra un lien général sur tout les concours CPC dans une des pages du forum épinglé !
> 
> Non vraiment, tu devrais faire ça b0b0, au pire, si tu es feignasse, juste un topic avec tout les liens de tout les concours.


Le truc con c'est que beaucoup créations ont été paumées avec le crash de cpc tof.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h06 ----------

 ::ninja::  Mais ouais c'est faisable.

----------


## cailloux

> Le truc con c'est que beaucoup créations ont été paumées avec le crash de cpc tof.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 18h06 ----------
> 
>  Mais ouais c'est faisable.


D'où l'intérêt de tout mettre sur album au fur et à mesure  ::ninja:: 

Tu vas bosser, mais tu vas bosser, mais tuba vosser oui ?

----------


## Detox

> Premier d'une petite série I'm on a boat
> 
> http://omploader.org/vM2U5OA

----------


## Detox

> http://omploader.org/vM2U5cw


Bon c'était le dernier en fait  ::ninja:: 
Je mets les rush quand même.  :Cigare:

----------


## Gorillaz

Huhuhu, allez une ptite vite faite, pour me chauffer on va dire

----------


## sissi

Rah bordel, le logiciel de gif m'a pourri l'image...

----------


## Soap

> Envoyé par Soap
> 
> 
> Waa, une De Lorean !
> 
> 
> C'était pour attirer l'oeil du geek...

----------


## Froyok

> http://omploader.org/vM2U5cw


HaHaHa !  ::XD:: 
Putain j'adore tes gifs !

----------


## Soap



----------


## Nono

> Tonnerre Mécaniche :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/742...5400b9a340.jpg


ça t'avance à rien, mais tu as mon vote, rien que pour le jeu de mot.

----------


## Tchowy



----------


## Conan3D



----------


## _Uriel_

> ça t'avance à rien, mais tu as mon vote, rien que pour le jeu de mot.


C'est toujours bon à prendre  :;):

----------


## Conan3D



----------


## MadManu

OKANICHE !!!




Terrible les jeux mots à deux balles...

Bravo à tous je m'esclaffe !!

----------


## MadManu

Huhu !

----------


## MadManu

Et un dernier, assez rare, le caniche nain...



c'est bon j'arrête.

----------


## magnosis

Nom d'une putain gonflable !

Alien et The Shining c'est par-dessus tout  ::wub::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et déjà plus aucune imagination ? Bien dommage, à peine 5 pages, record de low.

----------


## Silver

Des chiens avec un chapeau.




:michelleeb:

----------


## _Uriel_

:nimp:

----------


## Soap

C'est un avion ?

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Silver

Cinéma :

----------


## [Douysteam]MATT

target in range, fire with the caniche launcher




snoop dogg...snoop doggy dogg qu'est-ce qu'on attend!!

----------


## Conan3D

> C'est un avion ?
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8dd3ef7...72d6f79192.jpg


COPIEUR JALAY LE FAYRE  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4cc...116b28bb2e.jpg


Dans un accès de suprême bon goût, je mets à jour : 


Pardon, les familles, toussa...

----------


## _Uriel_

Al-Kanïcha  ::XD::

----------


## Froyok

> Cinéma :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fc233c5...b1dc015e3f.jpg


Hahaha...




> snoop dogg...snoop doggy dogg qu'est-ce qu'on attend!!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2043aa9...0648706fc9.jpg


HAR HAR HAR !  ::XD:: 
Bordel les gars, vous êtes trop fort...


Celui de sissis aussi il est pas mal, si, si !  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'aime bien la série des iDog.

----------


## Soap

Merci   ::lol:: 
En tout cas la plupart des montages m'ont bien fait marrer, bravo les gars, surtout que certains comme the shining ou alien on placé la barre très haut. ::wub::  :Emo:

----------


## sissi

> Celui de sissis aussi il est pas mal, si, si !


Merci de reconnaitre mon talent.  :B):

----------


## Soap

Fuck you caniche !

----------


## [Douysteam]MATT

ça c'est de la bonne came(iche)

----------


## Ördek

Vous pouvez laisser ce concours mourir aussi vite!  ::cry::  on en est qu'à 5 pages! Si j'étais bon pour la retouche d'images, j'aurais essayé mais bon...

----------


## Silver

> Si j'étais bon pour la retouche d'images, j'aurais essayé mais bon...


Si tu sais faire un copier-collé sur Paint, rien ne peut t'arrêter.  :;):

----------


## Ördek

::unsure:: 





J'ai très très honte mais silver m'a convaincu et puis quelqu'un doit bien se dévouer pour relancer le concours...

----------


## b0b0

Si on peut.

----------


## Soap

C'est la Bogossitude tu peux pas test  :B): 

Who let the dogs out !

Mouais ben je crois que la c'est mort. ::|:

----------


## dealerdecrack21

bisou

----------

